# Ventrilo Connection Problem



## Kisa (Oct 14, 2009)

Whenever I connect to Vent, it says "Server is Available" goes through the connection and synchronization process, but as soon as it does that it disconnects and goes into auto-reconnect mode. I have uninstalled Vent, and tried deleting my "Downloads and Applications" folder for vent to start fresh, but that doesn't work either. I have checked and double checked the server, port, and password. I can't sign onto ANY vent server at all. I thought it was my firewall, but I turned that off, and it still does that same wierd thing. 

One note, I am on Sprint's Data Network. Can it be the network card that I'm using? This problem seems to coincide with when I updated the software for the card. But I never had this problem with it before.

Thank you for your time

~Kisa


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF.*

Can you tell us the make and model of your Router? It is likely you haven't forwarded or opened the correct ports. Have you also ensured your Firewall is not blocking the application by putting it on the exception list?


----------



## Kisa (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome. ^^

I am not using a router. I'm using one of those network cards that Sprint offers to connect to the internet. So I don't know if they've closed the ports on their side or not.

And Ventrilo is already on my list of exceptions for my firewall. 

So I have no idea what's wrong ; ;

Thanks for your time

~Kisa


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What you're saying is you've got the ethernet cable plugged directly into the wall from the network card? Unless you're on dial-up I don't think this is possible. Check around for a box with a bunch of lights on it that connects to your computer.

If you are on Dial-up, I think that this is your problem because it's likely that Vent won't work on a dial up connection.


----------



## Kisa (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a network card that is not connected to anything since I am using a wireless network card from Sprint. So I have no cables connected to any hardware in my house. All I have connecting me to the Internet is like a Nextel wireless network card that connects me to Sprint's 3G wireless network. (It's kinda like connecting to the Internet using a Linksys Wireless Network Adaptor) I'm not quite sure what connection Sprint is running, I don't know what 3G stands for, but it's definitely not dial-up.

~Kisa

If all else fails, I may just call them to see what's wrong.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Unless somehow you're connecting to a _cellular_ network or connecting to someone else's wireless network, this is impossible as you must have a wireless router for the network card to connect to.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, I have heard of this type of Internet setup before. Most likely, that wireless service Sprint is providing you has security setup which is probably blocking the port.


----------



## Kisa (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes Sniper, I'm on a cellular network. I'm sorry I didn't specify it earlier. I didn't know how to explain it >.< thank you so much for your help. And thanks to both of you, I'll call Sprint first thing tomorrow morning.

~Kisa


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i noticed how you said in the very first post that it used to work. but when you updated the software on the card it stopped working. I am guessing its a software problem with the card then


----------



## Kisa (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah. I called Sprint and asked if they were blocking any ports, and they said no. You were right Zombeast. It was a software issue. I uninstalled my network card's program and reinstalled it, and now my vent works fine. 

Thanks for your help everyone! 

~Kara


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

